

Enqueue costs money now. know any alternatives? - billyrennekamp

i thought my prayers for a minimal freeware osx audio player were answered when hacker news posted Enqueue (http://www.enqueueapp.com) but today their newest update came with a 1 month trial and $10 ultimatum.<p>i know $10 isn't much, but the software still has bugs and doesn't strike me as charming with a price tag.<p>are there any good free minimal audio players for osx out there?
======
glimcat
Use foobar2k via Wine.

This bundle may work, or do it manually if not.

[http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=7726...](http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=77261)

------
aymeric
We are in a community that tries to sell software and still we find it hard to
spend $10 on a software we use everyday.

~~~
pdenya
enqueue is very nice looking and seems like a great piece of software but it
has bugs and has a lot of free alternatives.

Compare Enqueue to something like fantastical which is much more unique, bug
free (AFAIK) and constantly saves me time - an easy $20 purchase that I still
feel good about.

------
SingAlong
SongBird works fine - <http://getsongbird.com/>

